# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Liofilizacion de Pescado,y demas frutos del Mar

## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

725998.jpgDr Jorge Rivera Biologo  Universidad de los Andes
Consultor experto en Liofilización No. 725998 Intota Experts http://www.intota.com/expert-consult...998%3Cbr%20/%3 
Especialidad en Biotecnologia Agrícola
Especialidad en Conservacion de Alimentos
Farmacología Vegetal (Plantas Medicinales) Universidad Juan N Corpas
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilización de la ISL-FD International Society of Lyophilization - Freeze Drying Inc. http://www.islyophilization.org/Html...a/Chapter.html http://liofilizaciononlinecolombia.es.tl/
Skype: liofilizaciononline1 jrivera@egresados.uniandes.edu.co
MSN:jorger372@hotmail.com
Móvil 3112128296.
Phone 571 4083940 http://liofilizacion.wordpress.com/Temas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria EXPORTADORES DE PESCADO MARINO PARA BELGICA Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Representación directa de productores-exportadores en  España y demás UE Ucayali destina S/. 400 mil para reactivación de piscigranjas y producción de pescado

----------

